# cleaning track



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just joined the forum,Would like to know what I can use to clean my really rusty tracks????


----------



## Gargoyle (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you tried scotchbrite pads? the green ones.


----------



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gargoyle said:


> Have you tried scotchbrite pads? the green ones.


I have a lot of track to clean. Is there a scotch brite pad I can purchase and install it on my bench grinder???? I have the red or Maroon Pads Will they Work???


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sure, but the coarser the Scotchbrite, the better for removing rust. Try to stay away from sanding or wire wheels: both remove the conductive plating and put a zillion mini-scratches into your track. Scratches are the great Satan of model railroading: what you want is a glassy-smooth, burnished surface on your rails and wheels. This means your power moves without interruption from rails to train and back because the wheels never lose electrical contact with the rails. Loss of contact from scratches, gunk, oil, etc. = sparks; sparks produce carbon, carbon results in dead spots and more sparks...you get the idea. Scotchbrite those puppies, then use GooGone (Walmart automotive) to dissolve gunk; follow with a wipedown with a paper towel or soft cloth wetted with Isopropyl alcohol, the higher (like 90 or 99%) the better. This removes the GooGone and the soluable gunk before your train can bake them back onto the rails.

Best of luck with it, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What scale are we talking here? Lionel O track I would clean but anything steel in HO or N I would throw out in favor of Nickle Silver. The HO and N equipment is just too sensitive to imputiries in the track caused from rust to be of much use after it has rusted.

Massey


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

I've heard that a solution of Coca Cola and water will eat the rust off of anything. Just don't know about the bedding attached to the rails. Plus, you'd have to dry it off afterwards and smooth out any rough patches caused from really bad rust spots. Anyone actually do this?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Coke does eat away at rust ... I saw a demo once (Mythbusters???) of it being used to clean away the rust on an old chromed car bumper ... worked great.

That said, I can't imagine trying to use Coke to clean tracks ... a sticky mess, I'd think.

Maybe with O-style track taking a bath in a utility sink, where they could be easily rinsed off after? But then, I'd be concerned about drying out the inside of the tubes.

TJ


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

I had heard that it works great. Was just thinking of the abrasiveness doing damage to the tracks. If he is talking about using a bench grinder and a scotchbrite pad, then I'm assuming that there is ALOT of rust on em. IT would be sticky, but if you rinsed them off and then let them air dry, I'm assuming that would be fine. It would take the bulk (if not all) of the rust off with very little effort. Heck, even laying em out and using a hair dryer on them to speed the process along would probably work, provided you didn't get the hair dryer too close to the tracks. I'm assuming HO track here of course.


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Heck, now that I'm thinking about it. I've got some older steel track and some brass stuff as well. Might just have to try a little experiment to see what happens.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Coke also has the ability to clean off corroded and acid laden battery posts and cables! After cleaning with Coke use baking soda to neutralize both the coke and the battery acid!:thumbsup: Coke classic has a higher acid level than the new coke.
This is why I drink Pepsi!
If it's HO steel track that he's trying to clean, he would be much better off just scraping it and getting new track!!!


----------



## prestige6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wicked_Silence said:


> Heck, now that I'm thinking about it. I've got some older steel track and some brass stuff as well. Might just have to try a little experiment to see what happens.


These are O guage... I wish I could find a scotchbrite pad to put on my bench grinder.... Anyone know who makes one???????


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Read threw this thread it will give you some more info!
HERE


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I made a large Scotchbrite "wheel" for my polishing machine (grinder with different media), but they don't last long enough to be truly useful. I use the small ones I cut out of ScotchBrite on the Dremel tool, they work great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using my new "burnishing wheel" (per that link above), and am very happy with it. I cleaned and polished up a stripped tinplate loco shell today with great success.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I've been using my new "burnishing wheel" (per that link above), and am very happy with it. I cleaned and polished up a stripped tinplate loco shell today with great success.
> 
> TJ


We're looking for a full report.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Over in my 1681 "Addict" thread, I mentioned that I wanted to "build" a 1681 with a bare metal (clear-coated) boiler and cab. I had cleaned one up with my Dremel stainless steel brush, but the brush left a series of "swirls and micro scratches". Well, the "new" burnishing wheel easily took all of those micro-scratches away ... a much nicer metal surface. Not quite gloss polished, but definitely more smooth/natural looking. I have since applied some Rustoleum clear enamel. Pics and details to come over in the Addict thread!

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you guys ever heard of a product called Envaporust? You can buy it at places like Harbor Freight. This stuff is a miracle worker. I have never tried it on track before, but I have put a completely rusted wrench in it overnight and in the morning all the rust it gone. Also placed wheels in the solution with great results.. It is great stuff!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check what the label says. I wonder if it has some muriatic acid content?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Check what the label says. I wonder if it has some muriatic acid content?


Throw some inside a 2 liter bottle with some aluminum foil, cap it and find out

Hint - once you mix these things inside the bottle and put a cap on it - *quickly *throw it FAR away from anything important - the bottle will swell about 2x normal size then burst with one heck of a bang. (It will also put nifty brown circles in your lawn - ask how I know :laugh: )

Coke will also dissolve automotive paint off of your car. The fact that we drink this stuff regularly boggles my mind - good thing stomach acid is more corrosive.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems very safe
Check it out
http://www.evaporust.com/


----------

